# fishing during coronavirus...



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Good luck man, seriously. I hope you can keep your business afloat during this mayhem.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank you for sharing that.  I've added your information to my list of guides and places I want to fish with.


----------



## Hunter Smith (Feb 23, 2016)

DBStoots said:


> Thank you for sharing that. I've added your information to my list of guides and places I want to fish with.


Appreciate it my man! Flood tides should definitely be on everyone’s bucket list!!


----------



## Hunter Smith (Feb 23, 2016)

AZ_squid said:


> Good luck man, seriously. I hope you can keep your business afloat during this mayhem.


Yessir still thankful to be able to fish at all.


----------

